
'It drives writers mad': why are authors still sniffy about sci-fi? - auggierose
https://www.theguardian.com/books/2019/apr/18/it-drives-writers-mad-why-are-authors-still-sniffy-about-sci-fi
======
cljs-js-eval
Leave it to the English novelist community to shun the one field that is
undergoing a golden age. Seriously, what recent books with any staying power
have come out of the non-SF/fantasy genres? Meanwhile, authors like Liu Cixin
and Peter Watts are churning out some of the most interesting material around.

------
PaulHoule
Oddly, science fiction is one of the ways to escape publishing a book that has
"a novel" on the cover that is on the remainder rack for 99 cents. That is,
most literature faces indifference and sci-fi is an alternative ghetto to the
ghetto of "books nobody cares about".

